# Upright hold advice



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi all newbie question. I'm looking to get an ott frame I shot upright I can't get hang of side shooting at all . I'm finding with ttf frame I got with curved handle with tick I'm finding it awkward and need to keep adjusting my grip . So I thought a more natural frame with straight centered handle would be more ideal like these 2 the one with pinky hole has same spikes under folk as mine wich I've circled but I tend to pinch grip so I feel spikes is not the problem it's jus the curved handle so centered straight handle I thought would solve issue am I thinking right? Thoughts would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Well.......
There are about two dozen frames down by my basement range, one in the Gator for outside shooting and about 8 in various stages of completion in the workshop. With about 10 different shape themes. And probably none with the exact shape of frame.
Certainly none with the exact same frame, bands and pouch set-up.
Maybe someday I'll zero in on something that is the absolute favourite........
Keep trying and if necessary modifying is my recommendation.
Sometimes you might even find something that works good but fatigues your hand. So you move on and tweak the handle some more.
For what it is worth, my thoughts.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

A pickle fork works great in the upright hold it takes a few other things to shoot correctly but once figured out it can be very accurate. The little fork gap makes a great reference point when aiming. You can make a natural fork with short forks and get similar results. Good luck I shot upright for about a year straight it's very effective once you figure it out


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm a side shooter. 
But if I were going to try holding upright, I'd use one of my slingshots with a grip designed like a pistol grip. I'm influenced somewhat by the shooters used in Spanish competition.


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

Roll Fast said:


> Well.......
> There are about two dozen frames down by my basement range, one in the Gator for outside shooting and about 8 in various stages of completion in the workshop. With about 10 different shape themes. And probably none with the exact shape of frame.
> Certainly none with the exact same frame, bands and pouch set-up.
> Maybe someday I'll zero in on something that is the absolute favourite........
> ...


Thanks for advice much appreciated


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> A pickle fork works great in the upright hold it takes a few other things to shoot correctly but once figured out it can be very accurate. The little fork gap makes a great reference point when aiming. You can make a natural fork with short forks and get similar results. Good luck I shot upright for about a year straight it's very effective once you figure it out


I've only just reasantly found out about pickle folks when getting into cattys but I was abit put off by the such narrow gap my first impression was like they seem weired. But you never know till you try something thanks


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

paulie G said:


> I've only just reasantly found out about pickle folks when getting into cattys but I was abit put off by the such narrow gap my first impression was like they seem weired. But you never know till you try something thanks


I get it, they can all be dangerous in their own way. Once you shoot pfs for a while you'll start to realize it's very similar to ott I shoot the exact same way on both frame styles with the same results.


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I get it, they can all be dangerous in their own way. Once you shoot pfs for a while you'll start to realize it's very similar to ott I shoot the exact same way on both frame styles with the same results.


True I may reconsider pfs thanks again


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

It's definitely worth it for upright hold


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't give up on side shooting just yet . Its new . Give it time . As far as grip remember some sling shots are best suited to a specific grip . In this case it would be a pinch grip aka choker or the finger brace grip . One of these two grips will work for you . The PFS is usually considered more advanced due to special attention to both grip and release with an understanding of the " speed bump effect " . If not done properly a hand or fork hit can occur .


----------



## paulie G (Nov 15, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> It's definitely worth it for upright hold





treefork said:


> I wouldn't give up on side shooting just yet . Its new . Give it time . As far as grip remember some sling shots are best suited to a specific grip . In this case it would be a pinch grip aka choker or the finger brace grip . One of these two grips will work for you . The PFS is usually considered more advanced due to special attention to both grip and release with an understanding of the " speed bump effect " . If not done properly a hand or fork hit can occur .


Yes I have looked pfs technics and I think there cool but still abit reluctant to try em out . Yes I most pinch chocker grip I sometimes find myself naturally switching my grip to thumb brace grip . And I also get hand fatigue due to curve of handle and slime tapering. Hence I have to squeeze my fingers in more. I've been looking closely at the mule style I think it will work cause of the simple centered handle and the thick part at top and the design is really growing on me . Thanks for advice mate 👍


----------



## Barrie (12 mo ago)

A frame you can hammer grip might be worth trying


----------

